

[Working] Get Google+ Invitations - sygeek

The invites system seems to be back, so if you're one of the guys who're still plusless, Email me at:
libertyshouts@gmail.com with the subject - 
"[Google+] Invite"<p>I would love a dollar as a token of appreciation.<p><i>Email ID for the donation is the same as the current address,
libertyshouts@gmail.com</i>
======
etix
One dollar?! Are you kidding? I'll do it for free, post your email as a
comment here if you want one.

~~~
captain_mars
Received an invite. Many thanks. :)

EDIT: Removed email address after getting an invite.

